# MRI Scan Malaga



## JetPac (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi.

Does anyone know where (or even recommend somewhere) one can get an MRI Scan in Malaga City?

I'm looking to get it done 'privately'. I don't have private health insurance and am under pension age, just have the EHIC (card) that I believe you can still use for short trips (if any of that makes any difference).

Also, just to check with any Spanish speakers - I think MRI scan is "Resonancia magnética", no?

Thanks.


----------



## Alvarro (Dec 23, 2016)

MRI - magnetic resonance imaging is indeed resonancia magnética. Cant help you with hospitals in Malaga though as I do not live near there.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Your EHIC card would not be valid for getting any kind of treatment or tests done privately, anyway - it is only for use in public hospitals or health centres.

I've never had an MRI scan so can't recommend anywhere, but have had tests and an operation at the Quirónsalud hospital in Málaga and at the Vithas Parque San Antonio hospital in Málaga, and both were very efficient.


----------



## Alvarro (Dec 23, 2016)

Just checked on the Internet for you and apparently the San Antonio hospital has one. Downside is, or has been reported, that on-site parking is non existent and parking near the hospital is at a premium. Public transport is recommended.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The Parque San Antonio hospital is on the East side of the city, just across the road from La Malagueta beach. Could be reached by local bus, or take a taxi if parking is difficult.

The Quirónsalud hospital is on the other side of the city, not far from the airport. It is literally across the road from the Palacio de Deportes stop on the Malaga metro system, so very easy to get to by public transport.

Here are the websites for both hospitals:-

https://www.quironsalud.es/malaga/es/international-patient

http://www.vithas.es/Malaga


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just found this by googling resonancia Málaga, might be what you’re looking for, they specialise in scans:

Clínicas radiológicas Málaga | Dominguez Mayoral


----------



## JetPac (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi. I was looking at some of the links and other info and some basically state that to have a scan it's a requirement to have a 'medical prescription'. 

("Para poder realizar la prueba, se necesita prescripción médica").

Does anyone know where I can get one of those from? Perhaps this is just one of those rules to get more money and I can get one from a doctor there? Kind of like those online consultations that charge you before you buy medication online etc?

It would be good if someone that's had it done could confirm this. Thanks.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

A doctor needs to order ("prescribe") an MRI scan. You can't just walk into a clinic and ask to have one done. And no, the clinic won't produce a doctor's order for you. You will need to visit a doctor on your own beforehand.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

JetPac said:


> Hi. I was looking at some of the links and other info and some basically state that to have a scan it's a requirement to have a 'medical prescription'.
> 
> ("Para poder realizar la prueba, se necesita prescripción médica").
> 
> ...


Having had a few MRI scans here I can tell you that I needed a doctor's prescription to see a specialist in trauma. The specialist then sent me for X-rays first, then (eventually) CAT scans and ultimately an MRI.

They are not cheap so prefer to exhaust all other routes first.

Why do you think you need an MRI as a lot of conditions can be seen on X-rays now - or even on CAT scans.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

deleted


----------

